# Avatar RS75W



## RiaanRed (21/5/16)

Hi all.
Does anyone know anything about the Avatar RS75w and the RS200w?
A truly BEAUTIFUL device!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Is this a new product @RiaanRed ?
Shall I move it to "New product watch"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (21/5/16)

Yes it is @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (21/5/16)

Silver said:


> Is this a new product @RiaanRed ?
> Shall I move it to "New product watch"?


Yes it is @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Looks very nice and futuristic
Reminds me of Tron 
Just trying to figure out where the fire button is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (21/5/16)

Thats epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (21/5/16)

Silver said:


> Looks very nice and futuristic
> Reminds me of Tron
> Just trying to figure out where the fire button is



That's a good question. probably a touch sensor ontop of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

shabbar said:


> That's a good question. probably a touch sensor ontop of the screen



You are probably right 

Not a fan of touch sensors on mods
But i suppose i wasnt a fan of touchscreen phones....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (21/5/16)

Looks like a dna 200 display from evolve.
The fire button looks to be the entire screen - perspex protruding so it must be a large display fire button.
Edit: it's like a picture with breasts. I never even noticed the evolve logo etc on the picture. Was just oogling at the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

